# Installer wants 400 more for a 16 swim



## imjustdave (Dec 28, 2011)

So I ordered a h34, + h 24 + standard box and cinema kit, and they say directv won't cover the 16 swim that is needed Wtf. This is on a new instal.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

If all you ordered was an HR34, H24 and one other receiver you don't need a SWM-16. A regular dish will let you use up to 8 tuners.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Cinema connection kits do not take a SWM channel, and even if it did that would still only be 8 tuners as Stuart stated a regular SWM LNB will be fine.

If you wanted a SWM 16 because you read all the other posts around here saying that people need them it's not because they have an HR34 it's because they have an HR34 plus other receivers that take them over 8 tuners.

DIRECTV will not future proof your installation for you. If you order equipment later on they will provide the support equipment needed at that time or if you want to do a self install you would need to buy it then on your own.


----------



## imjustdave (Dec 28, 2011)

Sorry I should have said, they are telling me the whole house connection takes up another port on the swim.. H34 is 5, 
2nd dvr is 2 more,
basic box is 1 
and whc is 1 more

Total of 9.... Are they right?


----------



## phoneman06 (Feb 20, 2005)

No, they are not correct. The whole home takes a port but does not count against you tuner total.
You will have a total of 8 tuners and will be using only 4 ports.


----------



## imjustdave (Dec 28, 2011)

Again I want to thank everyone here for the fast help... AKA the install is driving here right now... 

So to recap now that I’m on a real computer. 

I ordered a 
HR34 5 tuners
HR24 2 tuners
h2X 1 tuner 
Cinema kit 

so to me that is 8 total, 8 SWM would be plenty.

They "installer" told me that the Cinema kit will take up a tuner on the SWM.. so I would need an upgrade to the 16 for 400.... 

So If I understand everyone here, the Cinema kit just plugs into the GR6 and Cat5 to provide all the box access to the internet via the RG6... So the Cinema kit is basically a glorified router-gateway box and doesn’t need to take up any of the tuners on the SWM


----------



## phoneman06 (Feb 20, 2005)

All your statements are correct. The cinema kit does not take a tuner, only a port.
The cinema connection kit it just converting ethernet from cat5 to coax.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

imjustdave said:


> Again I want to thank everyone here for the fast help... AKA the install is driving here right now...
> 
> So to recap now that I'm on a real computer.
> 
> ...


Yup. You should be good to go. And if they use a wireless CCK and put it in-line to one of your receivers it won't even use up a port on the splitter.

- Merg


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

imjustdave said:


> Again I want to thank everyone here for the fast help... AKA the install is driving here right now...
> 
> So to recap now that I'm on a real computer.
> 
> ...


To summarize, the Cinema Connection Kit does not take up a tuner.

They setup you are describing will work with an SWiM-8 without any problems, and as The Merg said, with the CCK in line there isn't even any extra hardware.

If the installer continues to tell you that the CCK counts as a tuner,then call his office or better yet call DIRECTV.

Mike


----------



## imjustdave (Dec 28, 2011)

I just want to update everyone on my install. 

The installer showed up and we talked about the install for at least 30 min, he admitted I was his first install and he also admitted that when he contacted Directv support they really didn’t know.. So he was basically covering his manhood and really didn’t know what was needed. I basically figured you guys were right, the computer guys that programed the equipment to be sent out on install, and the engineers at directv knew what was needed so I went ahead with the 8 SWiM install. 
So I got 

HR34 in the living room next to my new Samsung capable RVU tv that Santa brought.. ok well I picked it up it sure the hell isn’t fitting down the chimney … not using RVU by the way. 
HR24 in the master bed
H something regular box in a 2nd bedroom. 

In the garage I have the 8 SWiM
Power for the SWiM
Cinema kit plugged into my router and the 8 SWiM

So all the BS equipment is in the garage out of the way. 

I have to say I’m 50 50 on whether or not the private independent store install place was worth it VS having directv do the install. On one side I had extra cable ran, roof install, and wire installed the way I wanted.. but I also had to deal with the I don’t knows and a 16 Swim is commercial cost more BS…. Wonder what would have happened if I ordered 3 HR24 and a HR34… LOL. 

I just want to thank everyone on here for the help.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Usually when people go with an independent installer, it's to get someone with more experience and get a better install than the standard free install. You certainly didn't get that.

If you'd ordered an HR34 and 3 HR24s, you'd have gotten a SWM16 (and not for $400.) Actually, if you had gotten a second HR24, you'd have gotten the 16.

Just keep in mind you are maxed out, so if you add any boxes or swap that receiver out for a DVR, you'll need to have an installer put in the 16.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

imjustdave said:


> I have to say I'm 50 50 on whether or not the private independent store install place was worth it VS having directv do the install. On one side I had extra cable ran, roof install, and wire installed the way I wanted.. but I also had to deal with the I don't knows and a 16 Swim is commercial cost more BS&#8230;. Wonder what would have happened if I ordered 3 HR24 and a HR34&#8230; LOL.
> 
> I just want to thank everyone on here for the help.


A SWM 16 would have been on the work order automatically.


----------

